# Cobia 101 help



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi guys! Amatuer cobia hunter here. By amatuer I mean I've never caught one. Hoping to change that june10-17. I'm hoping to sight cast with buck tail for one or jig if some rays pass by etc. will be fishing from piers in nags head/south nags head area. I usually fish for blues and Spanish but wanted a rod rigged for a cobia with buck tail to have on standby. Any help on jigging techniques, especially when throwing and casting around rays etc. I would pin rig fish but that's a little unnerving as it seems an exclusive club for locals and as an amateur to cobia fishing would rather be out of the way if that makes sense.

For my buck tail rod setup I was looking at a st croix mojo musky 7'6" medium heavy fast rod paired with a penn spinfisher v 6500 40-50lb braid. Just wanted your guys thoughts before putting out the money. I'm afraid it's a lot of money for one species and still may not be what I want it for. However I would like to throw big plugs for big blues or a king or jack, something big! So this setup could be versatile. I'm basically looking for a setup that can land cobia, sling big topwater plugs and bucktails, surf rod, drum rod. I know it's a Muskie rod but thought it COULD work. A rod heavy enough to land the big boys but doesn't wear you out slinging lead and or plugs. Thanks again guys and God bless


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Another thought was to use one of the pier instructors to basically do a day or two of cobia fishing till I got more familiar with pin rig etc.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Phinzfan82 said:


> Hi guys! Amatuer cobia hunter here. By amatuer I mean I've never caught one. Hoping to change that june10-17. I'm hoping to sight cast with buck tail for one or jig if some rays pass by etc. will be fishing from piers in nags head/south nags head area. I usually fish for blues and Spanish but wanted a rod rigged for a cobia with buck tail to have on standby. Any help on jigging techniques, especially when throwing and casting around rays etc. I would pin rig fish but that's a little unnerving as it seems an exclusive club for locals and as an amateur to cobia fishing would rather be out of the way if that makes sense.
> 
> For my buck tail rod setup I was looking at a st croix mojo musky 7'6" medium heavy fast rod paired with a penn spinfisher v 6500 40-50lb braid. Just wanted your guys thoughts before putting out the money. I'm afraid it's a lot of money for one species and still may not be what I want it for. However I would like to throw big plugs for big blues or a king or jack, something big! So this setup could be versatile. I'm basically looking for a setup that can land cobia, sling big topwater plugs and bucktails, surf rod, drum rod. I know it's a Muskie rod but thought it COULD work. A rod heavy enough to land the big boys but doesn't wear you out slinging lead and or plugs. Thanks again guys and God bless


I will address some of your concerns 

1) The guys on the end are not an "exclusive club" granted we all pretty much know each other because the amount of time we spend in close proximity to eachother waiting on that Big One to come along and swallow a bait.
We generally welcome newbies! Personally I'd rather you come out and say to the group, " Look I am new at this and don't know a damn thing about what I am doing" "Would someone help me?" Usually someone will volunteer and share their knowledge. Maybe cast your anchor line in decent area and work with the tools you have. 99.5 of the guys on NH pier are good guys if you go there.. Avalon, and JP too. Rodanthe doesn't allow braid. OBX pier no pin rigging.

2) Bucktials and Bucktial rods.. I don't know the one you are speaking of but a 7' MH fast action boat rod (spinner) is what you're looking for. Your reel size is ok. I see mostly 30-40 pound braid on them and a mono or flouro leader. A 2 ounce bucktail is my preferance and have several made by "BowdUp".. If you want to chase rays and turtles up and down the pier you will be ok, no one will say anything to you unless you cut them off and throw over them or Here is the Big One. Toss your Bucktail in amongst the Live baits out there swimming around. You are sure to be verbally assulted and possibly physically if it escalates. 

You have just as much right to fish there as anyone else but use common sense. Get to know the guys you will make new friends.
If I'm on JP come say Hi, 1Bad350 will most likely be there on Sat and Sunday. I won't be back until the weekend of the 24th I have prior commitments on the weekends..Maybe just maybe I will "during the week" that you are down. If you are on JP.

2na


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Philz.Your St Croix Musky rod .. That is a spinning rod Correct?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

2na hit on most points. Dont be afraid to pin rig. We all were newbies at some point. Don't feel intimidated by the crowd at the end. Best thing to do like 2na said, just say hey its my first time can yall help me out. There will be no shortage of help. Or you can drop a bottom rig over the side with a live eel and have just as good a chance as anyone else. We caught more Cobia on bottom baits last year i believe. 

In my opinion a 6500 size reel is a bit big. Those cobia arent gonna run but maybe 50 yards from the pier and most likely they will stay close and run up, down, and around it until they're out of gas. 
I run a 5000 Battle with 40lb power pro on a 7' Ande boat rod. I forget the model. 
I would set up dedicated rods for plugging, sight casting, and bottom fishing. You will not have time to cut and tie a new lure when the fish show up. They will come and go quickly. I can only remember ONE time we had a ray with 5 Cobia on it hang around for 20 minutes. Even then only one fish took a bait, then they were gone.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Head out to the end and give it a try. I have been going down to Jeannette for about 5 years now the end of September. The first year I stayed back from the end. Second year I went to the end and started talking to the guys to get advice on what I needed to get to drum fish. They were all helpful. Two years ago I landed a good drum with the help of NC TRAVIS and f350. Met 2na and drumdum and a lot of the other locals. It might come across as a closed group but they are friendly and helpful. They key is tell em you are a rookie, listen to what they have to say, learn the pier etiquette and don't act like you know it all. Never pin rigged before last year. Showed up one day last year to drum fish and seen nothing but pin rigs out. Told f350 I screwed up and left my fighting rod back at the beach house. He told me to go back and get it and he would watch my stuff. He gave me a rod holder to use and let me use his bait bucket. The guys were all trying to show me how to do things. I'll be back down in a week and plan on being out on the end the whole time.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

1BadF350 said:


> 2na hit on most points. Dont be afraid to pin rig. We all were newbies at some point. Don't feel intimidated by the crowd at the end. Best thing to do like 2na said, just say hey its my first time can yall help me out. There will be no shortage of help. Or you can drop a bottom rig over the side with a live eel and have just as good a chance as anyone else. We caught more Cobia on bottom baits last year i believe.
> 
> In my opinion a 6500 size reel is a bit big. Those cobia arent gonna run but maybe 50 yards from the pier and most likely they will stay close and run up, down, and around it until they're out of gas.
> I run a 5000 Battle with 40lb power pro on a 7' Ande boat rod. I forget the model.
> I would set up dedicated rods for plugging, sight casting, and bottom fishing. You will not have time to cut and tie a new lure when the fish show up. They will come and go quickly. I can only remember ONE time we had a ray with 5 Cobia on it hang around for 20 minutes. Even then only one fish took a bait, then they were gone.


 A BIG MISTAKE.. NEVER underestimate what a cobe will or will not do... I've had them swim directly to the pier,many have done exactly what you said.. Although,what you said is not the "script" for a cobia.. They can DUMP you.. It depends on THIER mood,not ours...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

1BadF350 said:


> 2na hit on most points. Dont be afraid to pin rig. We all were newbies at some point. Don't feel intimidated by the crowd at the end. Best thing to do like 2na said, just say hey its my first time can yall help me out. There will be no shortage of help. Or you can drop a bottom rig over the side with a live eel and have just as good a chance as anyone else. We caught more Cobia on bottom baits last year i believe.
> 
> In my opinion a 6500 size reel is a bit big. Those cobia arent gonna run but maybe 50 yards from the pier and most likely they will stay close and run up, down, and around it until they're out of gas.
> I run a 5000 Battle with 40lb power pro on a 7' Ande boat rod. I forget the model.
> I would set up dedicated rods for plugging, sight casting, and bottom fishing. You will not have time to cut and tie a new lure when the fish show up. They will come and go quickly. I can only remember ONE time we had a ray with 5 Cobia on it hang around for 20 minutes. Even then only one fish took a bait, then they were gone.


 A BIG MISTAKE.. NEVER underestimate what a cobe will or will not do... I've had them swim directly to the pier,many have done exactly what you said.. Although,what you said is not the "script" for a cobia.. They can DUMP you.. It depends on THIER mood,not ours...


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

never underestimate fishermen, they are more than willing to help you be successful, I catch a lot of criticism from them but they are trying to help. have not met 350 or 2na but have met drumdum and scores of others, they will not steer you wrong. 
js


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Awesome stuff guys. I've met a couple guys there. Or at least seen a lot of familiar faces that I think are locals. I've always enjoyed talking fishing with you guys. Kyle, Paul, and Travis are some names at JP but not sure who's who or screen name on here. 

As far as rods go all musky rods are bait casters in the st croix line except the premier musky spinning rod. It's 8' heavy fast. A little longer than I was hoping for but the others have that trigger like with casters. 

After all the advice which I appreciate greatly I think I'll get one of the st croix probably the musky spinner. I can use that to bucktail or bottom with an eel. Till o get brave enough to pin rig. I've used spinning reels all my life never thrown a bait caster or heavers etc.


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Any certain techniques on jigging bucktails for cobia. Say alone or following rays? I've never seen one hitnor chase a bucktail so just curious. Also I'm sure the musky rod could serve well for drum fishing in the fall so it will be money well spent. Thanks again guys. Look forward to seeing you out there.


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Last thing... my wife and our two boys go down so it's hard to load fishing poles with all our stuff. Especially big one piece rods. I think I'll use a pvc pipe to make my own rod tube. Don't want to break a new rod. I guess if I was closer it wouldn't be so bad. I may have to break down and take my SUV if the misses will allow if I get into the pin rig setups and all


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't know that I'd bring a casting rod with a spinning reel on it if I read that right. 

I know I looked at the new St Croix Avid in the ex heavy 8' in the Seafaom color amd loved it, but the price was tough to swallow @$269. That rod was way stout enough to handle a cobe on a bucktail for sure.

As far as transport man I don't know what to tell ya... maybe look into ski racks to mount on your SUVs luggage rack. I get where you're coming from though when it comes to getting everything in along with the "family unit." Wifey and unit comes first ya know, hopefully you'll get it worked out.


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Any jigging techniques or dos and with bucktails? Or just twitch it a bit and see if they eat?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Phinzfan82 said:


> Last thing... my wife and our two boys go down so it's hard to load fishing poles with all our stuff. Especially big one piece rods. I think I'll use a pvc pipe to make my own rod tube. Don't want to break a new rod. I guess if I was closer it wouldn't be so bad. I may have to break down and take my SUV if the misses will allow if I get into the pin rig setups and all


I use a ski rack now to transport almost all my rods now , They don't bump bang each other like in a tube and I don't have to remove the reels.

I got the rack off ebay ,if you watch them for a while you can get a good deal on one , but be sure it has at least one key ,you can have copys made


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I transport my long rods in a 6" PVC tube, put the nice ones in socks, I always take 5 12' heavers (why I don't know) usually have 4 out for the night time bite and let anyone reel in what bites. my short heavy rods ride inside till I get to the beach, then they are on my fishin cart on my hitch hauler.
js


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Phinz I did read that wrong.. yeah bring that 8 foot spinner , I think the 6500 is a bit big and will throw the rod out of balance.. but you're the one fishing with it not me.. Bring a 6.5 to 7 mh spinning rod and a 2000, 2500 or 3000 reel for gotcha plugs and you should be pretty set on jigging. 

As far as pin rigs , man "you run what ya brung." I've seen 10 ft surf spinners for anchor rods, and Penn GT 320 for a fighting reel. The cat caught a fish too. At least your fishing. You got a live bait in the water swimming around... you have just as good a chance as any one else. Kinda like that below average girl in High School who couldn't get a date for the prom and you took her. Fast forward 15 years and now she turns every head in the room. Get my meaning?

"Run What Ya Brung" that's what the old dirt track racers always say.
It ain't got to be Pretty to work.


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

This is a helpful thread for me - I didn't ask the question - but have considered about fishing "from the end of the pier someday". Good info. Thanks. (i was on JP last year and the guys on the end were fishing for shark - though I thought it was'nt allowed. Some good guys, though, as when one shark was caught and walked all the way to the beach, he told me and my young son, "go ahead, i'll watch your stuff". We thanked him and ran. Very nice.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

shark, cobia, kings, and tarpon all eat the same bait, so you never know what might bite on any given day.
js


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

You will be hard pressed to find "bad peoples" while fishing down there. I don't think I've ever asked a question that wasn't answered in a kind and courteous manor. Many years ago I ran into a gentleman that went by the name of Groundhog. I still tie the rig he showed me on occasion. Even though I was a bit "to the wind" that night he was patient and worked me through it. Great people any way you cut it.


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

If you bottom fish for cobia what kind of setup do you use? I'm thinking a fish finder rig 2-4oz bank sinker with a live eel. Maybe a drum rig with eel? Just curious. I'm sure you cast it as far as you can as well much like pin rigs?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Phinzfan82 said:


> If you bottom fish for cobia what kind of setup do you use? I'm thinking a fish finder rig 2-4oz bank sinker with a live eel. Maybe a drum rig with eel? Just curious. I'm sure you cast it as far as you can as well much like pin rigs?


A Drum rig is fine... I put the usual type 8nBait rig I fish with during Drum season last June on a 6' offshore jigging rod with a offshore jigging reel. Cast it about 25 feet away from the pier, on the south side away from the pin rigs. I figured she could handle the shorter rod and the narrowness of the jigging reel for feeding the line back on the reel.
Live eel hooked in the tail end and my female friend caught her first Cobia. 43 or 44 inches I think.


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks man! That would be the perfect size to get my cobia cherry lol. I just bought the st croix premier musky spinning rod 8ft heavy fast paired with a penn spinfisher 6500. I was gonna go 5500 but liked I could go 10 lbs heavier on capacity and get an extra 100-125 yds of braid. Basically 30 lbs at 250-275 on the 5500 or 375 of 40 on the 6500


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Phinzfan82 said:


> Thanks man! That would be the perfect size to get my cobia cherry lol. I just bought the st croix premier musky spinning rod 8ft heavy fast paired with a penn spinfisher 6500. I was gonna go 5500 but liked I could go 10 lbs heavier on capacity and get an extra 100-125 yds of braid. Basically 30 lbs at 250-275 on the 5500 or 375 of 40 on the 6500


 275 sightcasting would probably work,no problem,but it's better to have too much than too little.. You may even run into a big jack and REALLY need all that line...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Phinzfan82 said:


> Thanks man! That would be the perfect size to get my cobia cherry lol. I just bought the st croix premier musky spinning rod 8ft heavy fast paired with a penn spinfisher 6500. I was gonna go 5500 but liked I could go 10 lbs heavier on capacity and get an extra 100-125 yds of braid. Basically 30 lbs at 250-275 on the 5500 or 375 of 40 on the 6500


 275 sightcasting would probably work,no problem,but it's better to have too much than too little.. You may even run into a big jack and REALLY need all that line...


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

That's what I was thinking. First jack I got was a couple years ago on 15lb braid down cocoa beach Florida. That first run was epic even for this small guy. He inhaled a gotcha plug.


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

I went with the penn 6500 spinfisher. There's only 1-1.5 oz difference between the 5500 and 6500 hopefully not a noticeable difference. I'm a huge penn fan. Especially the spinfisher line. Im sure there are lighter reels but I like that it's a closed system. Makes it nice for a surf reel as this rod won't be just for cobia. Prob gonna soak a live eel from surf or cut mullet while me and the wife and kiddos play when I'm not on the pier.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Phinzfan82 said:


> I went with the penn 6500 spinfisher. There's only 1-1.5 oz difference between the 5500 and 6500 hopefully not a noticeable difference. I'm a huge penn fan. Especially the spinfisher line. Im sure there are lighter reels but I like that it's a closed system. Makes it nice for a surf reel as this rod won't be just for cobia. Prob gonna soak a live eel from surf or cut mullet while me and the wife and kiddos play when I'm not on the pier.


 Mullet can work,but jmho,menhaden will give you a better chance...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Phinzfan82 said:


> I went with the penn 6500 spinfisher. There's only 1-1.5 oz difference between the 5500 and 6500 hopefully not a noticeable difference. I'm a huge penn fan. Especially the spinfisher line. Im sure there are lighter reels but I like that it's a closed system. Makes it nice for a surf reel as this rod won't be just for cobia. Prob gonna soak a live eel from surf or cut mullet while me and the wife and kiddos play when I'm not on the pier.


 Mullet can work,but jmho,menhaden will give you a better chance...


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

So if I use a fish finder rig, 5-6 oz sinker,1-2ft Fluor leader snelled on a circle hook, how is the cobia bite gonna feel? I have never caught one so just curious. Keep in mind I'll be using a spinner. I'm assuming you keep the drag super loose thus with the rig and drag this allows the cobia to swim with the bait without feeling the sinker. At least initially. My last question is how would I set the hook? Again my two biggest questions are drag and hook setting. Thanks again guys and God bless. Look forward to perhaps meeting you on the planks. Go Phinz!


----------

